# Looking for filters



## GregA (May 10, 2013)

I have a Sanborn 500A60 vertical compressor and have been unable to find replacement air filters. the filters are hollow style filters that measure 2 1/8" OD x 1 1/8" ID x 2 1/8" Height.
Can anyone help locate these filters.
Thank you


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

Sanborn is still in business in Springfield Minnesota. I know they have an 800 number. Google search should find them quickly or I could ask my sister for the telephone number. She lives there. Roger


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

These folks seem to offer a good selection of parts:

Master Tool Repair


----------



## GregA (May 10, 2013)

Thanks rhenning, contacted Sanborn and they are still available through them.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

Air filters need to replace after few months.Mostly air filters work more on machines and pass the filter air through compressor machine.So If you have any problem yet then replace it.


----------

